
On Amazon: Cooking Up Friendly Reviews - iProject
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/12/04/on-amazon-cooking-up-friendly-reviews/
======
johnrgrace
Most authors are aware of this... Amazon has taken away the ability for
authors to comment on other authors book, or at least it looks this way but as
usual they haven't said a word about this.

